# Intense vs Delicate Portions of Music



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Do you tend to enjoy the intense portions of a piece or the delicate parts?


I think I tend to enjoy when the fireworks are going off, even though my own music is rather delicate and I still enjoy delicate portions of music.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

I'm mostly into delicate like a good David Lynch film, I think there's more range to make subtle statements and narratives.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Ethereality said:


> I'm mostly into delicate like a good David Lynch film, I think there's more range to make subtle statements and narratives.


Eraserhead is my favorite Lynch film. I've seen them all but Dune (the OG he directed under a pseudonym).


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Eraserhead is my favorite Lynch film. I've seen them all but Dune (the OG he directed under a pseudonym).


Fire walk with you.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Do you tend to enjoy the intense portions of a piece or the delicate parts?
> 
> I think I tend to enjoy when the fireworks are going off, even though my own music is rather delicate and I still enjoy delicate portions of music.


I tend to not identify sections as either "delicate" or "intense".


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

SanAntone said:


> I tend to not identify sections as either "delicate" or "intense".


Do you identify sections at all in any way, or do you try your best to hear the whole?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Maybe an example of this is Strauss’s Zarathustra. Der Tanzlied and Von Der Wissenschraft are delicate, Sonnenaufgang and Nachtwanderlied aren't.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Do you identify sections at all in any way, or do you try your best to hear the whole?


I just listen, without my analytical mind on. Unless I consciously want to analyze a piece of music (a very small number of times) - I try to listen without thinking.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

SanAntone said:


> I just listen, without my analytical mind on. Unless I consciously want to analyze a piece of music (a very small number of times) - I try to listen without thinking.


I usually do too. But I analyze my trends while not listening.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Do you tend to enjoy the intense portions of a piece or the delicate parts?


Both....they need each other....the contrast is essential in many musical works. one sets up the other.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Is this an intense or delicate portion of the music?
7:08~8:08


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

hammeredklavier said:


> Is this an intense or delicate portion of the music?
> 7:08~8:08


Intense, surely! :tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Intense, surely! :tiphat:


I love that video.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

It is like asking which movements of a series of suite are favorite, like allemande, courante, sarabande, gigue, or gaillard, minuet, passacaille and more. I am tended to pay a bit more attention in titular sense to courantes and passacailles, sarabandes. These pieces are usually climactical.


----------



## Nawdry (Dec 27, 2020)

Heck148 said:


> Both....they need each other....the contrast is essential in many musical works. one sets up the other.


Most good compositions rely on such contours, and contrasting moods, to sustain interest and effectively convey the whole, intact artistic intent. The full enjoyment and absorption of a rendition rely on this holistic experience. This doesn't mean that certain elements of beauty (e.g., an enchanting melody or dramatic section) cannot or will not be retained in your memory.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Nawdry said:


> Most good compositions rely on such contours, and contrasting moods, to sustain interest and effectively convey the whole, intact artistic intent. The full enjoyment and absorption of a rendition rely on this holistic experience. This doesn't mean that certain elements of beauty (e.g., an enchanting melody or dramatic section) cannot or will not be retained in your memory.


Quite true. :tiphat:


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

SanAntone said:


> I tend to not identify sections as either "delicate" or "intense".


yeah, I tend to identify sections as "soft" and "loud". Used to become bored easily by many of the soft sections and preferred the loud ones but have become a bit more open minded in the last 30 years.


----------

